# quarantine, please take time to read, this problem is GROWING



## WJS (Dec 1, 2011)

As a European buyer I have spent time researching my prospective buys, I have enjoyed looking at horses pedigrees, endless searches for show history, pictures and eventually I find the right horse, I ask all the normal questions you would expect, ask for video footage, enjoy making new friendships across the pond.

In 95 % of the cases I have been given correct information about height and pregnancies and have been delighted once the horse arrives in the UK.

The Breeder as I understand it, developes a breeding program over time, spends time promoting their stock, nurtures their foals, invests large amounts of love, time & money to raise their stock for sale, they video, take endless pictures, measure, scan etc, etc. Times are hard for the Best of breeders so when eventually they make a sale they care delighted knowing they have done their utmost.

The Horse is collected by transporter and shipped off to quarantine, so you would think all is well...BUT WHAT HAPPENS IN QUARANTINE!

a shipment of your beautiful miniatures arrived here recently, 10 in a crate, two colts were partitioned off, they were wedged in, no room to turn, one behind the other, no water or empty bucket. the remaining 8 were mainly weanlings, except one ASPC mare which was tied for the journey with no access to water, there was only one empty bucket in the container, a 9 hour flight as I understand it.

I helped as the horses were unloaded, 4 had serious conjuctivitis in both eyes, all crusted up and weeping, the remaining 6 has watery eyes.

one was in a terrible condition, I could put my fingers between her vertebra and ribs, a weanling that not 6 weeks before had won at AMHR nationals. My horse was in an incredibly poor condition, ribs & spine visible, I could not believe this was the beautiful horse I has purchased, I had seen pictures of her departure from the breeder, she looked incredible.... I was heart broken. 4 others were in a similar condition.

The Airport Vet reccomended that all horses be taken to vets immediately.

At this point I will add, I have had amazing service from several other Quarantine stations before, I only wish I had gone to them this time.

I emailed the Quarantine station immediately, to date I have had NO reply, nor may I add has anyone else.

So, I ask you, do I name and shame? what can we do, when we all do are best to buy and sell beautiful horses only to be let down by one person, huge amounts of money has been invested by all parties, shipping and taxes can be the best part of $3500 and more.

I for one would be very reluctant to buy again from the States.... and I have numerous other complaints from all over Europe with the same tale.


----------



## Reble (Dec 1, 2011)

Heart breaking situation.

Sorry to hear this has happened.

I have had a few wanting my pups to go by air, and being so so tiny at 8 weeks old...

Just tell them sorry would never take a chance on the puppy arriving alive.

So I am not surprised with miniature horses, not being looked after properly.

I would be so afraid when they have to stay where ever for their quarantine, I would never send one

of my precious minis in a situation unknown.

I would also hesitate to do a repeat, sure hope they all survive and get back to good health.




:No-Sad





*It is amazing that within only 9 hours this has all come about. *

*If the horses are that bad in 9 hours does not make sense.*

*and if they where in this condition before loading from Quarantine, Why why why where they allowed to ship them still *


----------



## Riverrose28 (Dec 1, 2011)

OMG this is awful! It doesn't seem to be the breeders fault, but I would contact them and find out about the quarenteen facility that was used. 9 hours of travel wouldn't have cause this, it must have been done in the facility. How awful, and yes it makes us look bad! Hope the horse recover, bless them.


----------



## Mona (Dec 1, 2011)

Reble, this did not happen in 9 hours. They must go to a quarantine station in the US for 30 days(I think??) and then are shipped overseas. The point the OP is making, is that the quarantine station was apparently negligent in providing proper care for these horses while in their care,


----------



## Bess Kelly (Dec 1, 2011)

Mona is correct -- poor care at quarantine would be suspect, not the 9 hr trip. It is my understanding that these facilities are State monitored, possibly Federally, also.

IMO I would report the situation (pictures & witness info provided) to the State Vet from where they originated out of quarantine. I'd alert all sellers, to allow them to complain, also.

Years back I shipped 3 to New Zealand. They had to leave VA, go to CA, quarantine, then to New Z, where I think they were again quarantined before buyer could pick up. All arrived in good condition, etc.

These things should NOT happen and needs to be reported ASAP for investigation and correction.

As a side note, every horse that I shipped to any buyer was photographed at loading, there was a statement for the shipper to sign that the animal was not cut, injured to sight, not limping, etc. I took photos of their rig and inside. Never had an issue with buyer or the shipper!


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 1, 2011)

This is absolutely unacceptable! I think we should know which quarantine service in order to avoid using them. I sold a bred mare to a wonderful man in Belgium and the horse was in great shape. I received photos of her during her 30 day quarantine and also photos when she arrived at her new home. I'm sorry that you and others had such a rotten experience. I would be most interested in finding out which quarantine these horses were at. As a breeder, I want nothing but the best for my horses and clients.


----------



## AnnaC (Dec 1, 2011)

Living in the UK, I had already heard reports of this plane load of horses, but not where they came from. It is really awful that this happened and the problems must have started with the quarantine centre, although allowing animals to then travel on a 9 hour flight cant have helped their condition on arrival.

When we imported Dragon several years ago, he actually spent longer at quarantine than normal as he had to wait for a full shipment to be collected and quarantined. He was fine and arrived in good condition (amazing as we now know what a worrywart he can be!) But he did travel in his compartment with another colt and arrived with little bite marks all over his neck. He was also totally ehausted, so I can well imagine how the horses referred to here must have felt. Dragon arrived in bad, very stormy weather and the pilot had quite a job to get the plane down at the airport - was actually coming in sideways and at quite an angle, not good for the animals inside. Why do they allow flights to head this way when the weather forecasts are so bad??

Dragon was so shattered that when we stopped for a meal a short way from the airport and we moved him from his travelling compartment in our lorry into the rear large compartment (deeply bedded in straw) giving him some wet hay and a half bucket of water, he had a drink, laid down flat out and slept for nearly 2 hours, bless him. We waited patiently for him to wake up before continuing the journey. But what about those that get unloaded from the planes, then shortly afterward loaded up again into trailers and lorries to do another 4, 5, or 6 hours of travelling before they get to their new homes and can have a rest? A nine hour flight it just the start of the journey for most of them. I feel very sorry for any weaned foals and even most early yearlings who have to make the journey across the 'pond', most animals need to be in tip top condition and pretty fit to undertake the trip and not get 'knocked for six' by it.

I hope you successfully get the authorities to deal with whoever was to blame for the state of those horses.


----------



## ruffian (Dec 1, 2011)

Unfortunately naming names can get you sued. I guess I would be willing to "name names" if someone asks specifically, in a private message or e-mail.

How horrible for these poor horses. I agree it didn't happen during the flight, but this is a case of the facility not taking proper care of the animals in their care.


----------



## SampleMM (Dec 1, 2011)

They can only sue for slander if the statements are untrue.


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 1, 2011)

I'm so sorry this happened and I feel dreadful for the poor horses! I agree with the advice of pictures and written reports provided to the state vet responsible in the originating state. Also, while agree they didn't get in that poor condition in just 9 hours I do feel like they should have had access to water on the trip. A horse without water for 9+ hours and in a stressful sitation is a recipe for disaster. And in their already compromised condition I think it would have been made worse.

I do think this information should be made public and I agree it's not slander if it's true. However I don't know if it's necessary to name names on this forum. What I have personally done in the past when I've had a horrible situation with a transporter or boarding facility, etc., is to explain it in detail on my website and to also contact all I know who may also have had horses with these services. I did have one man contact me and threaten to sue me and I told him to feel free. I never heard another word from him. He knew the info was true. In addition, when people post on here asking for suggestions of haulers, etc., I PM them and let them know that I personally won't use XYZ company again and why. Like you, I have pictures to support my claim.

I hope your horse and all the others recover and suffer no long-term issues. So sad.


----------



## valshingle (Dec 1, 2011)

I get occasional inquiries from Europe and am sometimes asked which quarantine facility I recommend. What I find ironic is that I will specifically recommend one quarantine facility to a potential buyer and then have them tell me that they want to use a facility that I know has had problems (one I never mentioned as recommended).

So, people, if you ask me who I recommend and I don't mention a particular facility - it's because I don't recommend them.


----------



## WJS (Dec 2, 2011)

As you can see, Picture of my mare just before leaving for quarantine and a picture of her apon arrival.

she does have a winter coat but you can also see the condition of her including her spine protruding.

Can any one tell me who I would contact regarding reporting this to governing bodies?

This mare was my ninth import, I was delighted with the care, service and information I have received from the horse breeder and I would not hesitate in buying from them again, it is what happens after they leave that i have serious issues with.




(pictures do not want to load in the right order)


----------



## Songcatcher (Dec 2, 2011)

WJS said:


> As you can see, Picture of my mare just before leaving for quarantine and a picture of her apon arrival.
> 
> she does have a winter coat but you can also see the condition of her including her spine protruding.
> 
> ...


I would report first of all to the sellers. I'm sure they would want to know, and they would probably know who to report to from there.

I would also like to know which transport company it was. Please either PM me the name or email me at the address in my signature.


----------



## WJS (Dec 2, 2011)

Songcatcher said:


> I would report first of all to the sellers. I'm sure they would want to know, and they would probably know who to report to from there.
> 
> I would also like to know which transport company it was. Please either PM me the name or email me at the address in my signature.


I have informed the sellers and they are as devastated as I am.


----------



## sfmini (Dec 2, 2011)

I would think a complaint to the US department that regulates them as a quarantine facility would be a good start, and I would personally like to know who they are so I never use them. I don't export frequently, but when I have my horses have been well cared for and arrived in good shape. I always worry and stress, will the new owner like them, be happy, etc, etc, will the horse travel ok.

I only flew one of our horses one time to the AMHA World show in Reno and won't do that ever again. We drove the trailer out and Commodity flew. Poor guy was so exhausted that he slept for two days solid. At least he had enough time to recover as he went on to win Single Pleasure Driving Geldings as well as several top tens but lesson learned, we hauled from then on. He rode great on the trip home. He would lie down and rest, as a matter of fact on one stop when I fed him, he was down and sternal and ate his grain from that position. He came off the trailer after 40+ hours straight bucking and prancing and full of beans, and had gained weight.

Those horses not getting water on that flight was terrible, I am betting no hay either? It's a wonder they didn't colic from stress and dehydration!


----------



## shadelady (Dec 2, 2011)

I think most people in the UK and Europe have heard about this shipment now, and I sincerely hope that no one would consider using that facility again. This same facility brought 10 horses in to Europe last year ( from the Texas heat to November in the Uk) all were clipped out and none were rugged. On arrival at their destination they were unloaded and left. Potential UK buyers and other people at the facility had to raid their lorries/trailers and stables to find enough blankets to keep them warm on one of the coldest nights of the year. $$$ on legs is all they were seen as. Fortunately they all found good homes and are now happy, healthy little minis.


----------



## minie812 (Dec 10, 2011)

I have a good idea who it is but if someone could PM me I would like the info. I keep a list of DO NOT USE.


----------



## Eagle (Dec 10, 2011)

I have flown round Europe several times with horses when I was a groom and I can assure you it is not pleasant. The horses are cramed in and there is no room to move. I lived, ate and slept with these horse so they knew me well. To get to each horse I would have to craw under their tummies. Giving small amounts of hay and water as often as i could was exhausting. The worst thing was the noise, it was deafening! I can't imagine what it must have been like for these poor horses as they were obviously in no condition to fly.

Please try your best to report the people responsible so no other horses must suffer.


----------



## Katiean (Dec 10, 2011)

The BIG problem is that if an airport worker refuses to load they tend to get fired. We had one just recently that refused to load a dog. The dog spent 4 days at the vet before they sent him on to TX. The agent did get her job back. But it took a month. I know a lot of animals are shipped that are in bad condition. I know a woman that bought a dog that was skin and bone, matted, filthy and his entire mouth was infected. He smelled so bad she had to drive in the snow for 2 hours home with the windows open. The difference is that he came from the breeder like that. But, weather it is from the breeder or from quarantine, the airport should NEVER load an animal on an airplane in poor condition. Also, the vets that sign off on these animals should be held accountable.


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 10, 2011)

So sorry to hear about your mare, and the other horses. This is unnacceptable and I agree with reporting them.

Marylou, did that transporter happen to drive a white six horse trailer? Sounds like a hauler I used in the past, down to the door being tied shut. My horse ended up being hauled to the opposite side of the country from me, to pick up other horses, before being brought back and delivered. What was supposed to be a short trip ended up being three days.


----------



## wildoak (Dec 11, 2011)

I would like to know as well who did the quarantine. There are several facilities in Texas, the ones I have used have maintained the horses in good condition to the best of my knowledge but this one obviously did not. As someone said, it's not unusual for them to stay in quarantine much longer than 30 days waiting for a full load to ship out.

Mary Lou & mydaddysjag....familiar story. My boarder moved to Arizona a couple of years ago with her two horses. I arranged shipping for her & met the hauler, who was told NO HAY for one gelding as he was a colic risk. When he opened the trailer, there was an entire flake of hay on the floor. She removed it, but over the course of the 5 days it took to get from south Texas to Arizona (via north Texas, Colorado, Utah...) he colicked badly. Was given bute along the way, came off the trailer in Phoenix and had to be put down. I'm sure he ate hay along the way. I had good referrals on this hauler and had used them once before, but never again.

Jan


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 11, 2011)

Is there any way that you could find someone here to work with and have someone go check out this quarantine facility? It sounds horrible. I am willing to bet it is probably filthy, with poor living conditions and bet your's are not the only ones to go through there and end up like this. Someone needs to find a way to file a formal complaint and shut this place down or expose them enough that they will be closed.

Can you PM me with who this is, as I also have lists of people I do not buy from, sell to, or use for other things, such as hauling, etc...


----------



## Farina (Dec 11, 2011)

Reading all this makes me deciding that I rather never let a horse fly from the US to Europe...

I think I would rather get frozen semen or embryos shipped than an "actual" horse. For me as a breeder I would refuse to sell a horse to Europe and I would try to ET. I believe that it would be much cheaper than importing horses.


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

This makes me SO mad. I will vent my "quarantine" horror story as well. I bought a mare, had her bred, and was to be delivered to me at the World Show in 2010. The horse was at a quarantine facility in Texas (my guess is the same one based on the condition of the animals) and was to be brought to me (3 DAYS!!!!) later. We are not at 14 months later - still no horse. The quarantine facility doesn't seem to know anything about the mare (or her foal) or the need to ship her to me. Won't respond to phone calls or emails. I have asked several of her "friends" who say there are piles of dead animals around the farm, so they're not even sure my mare or foal are still alive. The unfortunate thing, this "AMHA approved quarantine facility" advertises regularly and seems to draw on overseas buyers who don't know the truth. One of my long-time friends used this same facility when they dispersed their herd - several animals were sold overseas to a GREAT buyer. Only when the animals arrive did we find out that the quarantine facility had SWITCHED the animals. I can't post her name online, but please PM me.

If you are an international buyer, please do not let this discourage you. I know of a couple of REALLY GREAT responsible horse owners themselves and I wouldn't hesitate to ship with them.


----------



## Sue_C. (Dec 11, 2011)

alongman said:


> This makes me SO mad. I will vent my "quarantine" horror story as well. I bought a mare, had her bred, and was to be delivered to me at the World Show in 2010. The horse was at a quarantine facility in Texas (my guess is the same one based on the condition of the animals) and was to be brought to me (3 DAYS!!!!) later. We are not at 14 months later - still no horse. The quarantine facility doesn't seem to know anything about the mare (or her foal) or the need to ship her to me. Won't respond to phone calls or emails. I have asked several of her "friends" who say there are piles of dead animals around the farm, so they're not even sure my mare or foal are still alive. The unfortunate thing, this "AMHA approved quarantine facility" advertises regularly and seems to draw on overseas buyers who don't know the truth. One of my long-time friends used this same facility when they dispersed their herd - several animals were sold overseas to a GREAT buyer. Only when the animals arrive did we find out that the quarantine facility had SWITCHED the animals. I can't post her name online, but please PM me.
> 
> If you are an international buyer, please do not let this discourage you. I know of a couple of REALLY GREAT responsible horse owners themselves and I wouldn't hesitate to ship with them.


I CERTAINLY HOPE that the reason you cannot post the name of this Facility here, is because there are criminal charges with a hearing pending?? If not, I would ask WHY NOT? Personally, I wouldn't, 14 MONTHS LATER, be asking her friends, I would have the Sheriff and/or my Lawyer with me as I knocked at her door directly. To allow this to continue, especially with our registry sending more people to her door, is not helping anyone, and how many horses are dying there?


----------



## rabbitsfizz (Dec 11, 2011)

Farina said:


> Reading all this makes me deciding that I rather never let a horse fly from the US to Europe...
> 
> I think I would rather get frozen semen or embryos shipped than an "actual" horse. For me as a breeder I would refuse to sell a horse to Europe and I would try to ET. I believe that it would be much cheaper than importing horses.


Stallion semen still does not freeze well, and the time it takes to ship pretty much precludes cooled semen.

I know that by the time the Arab semen arrived from Europe to England we had a window of about two hours, what with the mare's fertility and the cooled semen's viability. So I don't really think that bringing in semen form the US would be feasible.

I would love to hear that it was, and that someone had done it.......


----------



## shelia (Dec 11, 2011)

This is horrible!!! Can someone confirm this is the same facility?

If it is AMHA approved, then certainly AMHA has a responsibility to check it out. If this place is still in business it is a shame! If no one has the power to get it shut down, someone should just call PETA. They have power!

Someone could call the animal control facility in the county where they are housed.


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

Sue_C. said:


> I CERTAINLY HOPE that the reason you cannot post the name of this Facility here, is because there are criminal charges with a hearing pending?? If not, I would ask WHY NOT? Personally, I wouldn't, 14 MONTHS LATER, be asking her friends, I would have the Sheriff and/or my Lawyer with me as I knocked at her door directly. To allow this to continue, especially with our registry sending more people to her door, is not helping anyone, and how many horses are dying there?


Yes, there are legal proceedings. Unfortunately, in Texas - this is a CIVIL matter as there are contracts. If she STOLE the animal, then the Sheriff could get involved. She doesn't respond to any of the correspondence (either myself or my representative), so she has the system by the horns. We have called the USDA to ask for an investigation - if they find her facility "not meeting their standards" then they can close it down, but getting them out is like an act of congress as they are SO busy.

The AMHA is well aware of this. I have contacted them several times - I have the mares' papers on a "CALL" status in case she would try to get them. It sounds like she may have tried to register the baby, but the AMHA returned them to her as "unable to process" from what I was told. The AMHA, based on what they have told me, "does not endorse or support one business over another, nor do they investigate any business (breeder, trainer or other) that chooses to advertise. Also, if you pay a corporate sponsor fee, then you are considered an AMHA sponsored business."


----------



## JAX (Dec 11, 2011)

So is there anything "illegal" about posting anywhere like this??? " I personally would never use these Facilities, XXXX, XXXX, XXXX, because I was not happy with the services they provided either to me or someone else."? I dont see how that could be considered slander because that would just be stating how you felt... not actually accusing them of anything in particular. Right?


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

I don't know the legal impositions, but I will not publicly slander another person. I will, however, give my opinion to my friends to prevent them from being hurt as well. What IS interesting - EVERY SINGLE PERSON who either PM'ed me or sent me an email (of which there were A LOT) all asked if it was "XXXXXXX" without me mentioning the name. EVERY SINGLE PERSON WHO RESPONDED SAID THE SAME PERSON!!!!!


----------



## JAX (Dec 11, 2011)

Hmmmmm ok I guess I understand.



Anyway could someone please send me a PM and let me know their* PERSONAL OPINION* of who they would not use? Please. I would appreciate it very much. Thank You.


----------



## shadelady (Dec 11, 2011)

OK. I will tell you all who it isn't. We personally have used E Z 2 Spot Ranch, Oasis and Scott Creek for importing horses in to the UK and have been satisfied with all of them. Diane & Terry at E Z 2 are very good to work with and keep in touch with you at all times, as does Joanne at Scott Creek. Our horses all arrived looking well. Clean, groomed and with all feet in good order. I would recommend any of them.So far we have brought in six from various states and have been happy with all of them.We would definately import again if ( no, make that when lol) we find something else that we would like to add to our herd, and depending on where it is based, would use any of these named centres again.


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

shadelady said:


> OK. I will tell you all who it isn't. We personally have used E Z 2 Spot Ranch, Oasis and Scott Creek for importing horses in to the UK and have been satisfied with all of them. Diane & Terry at E Z 2 are very good to work with and keep in touch with you at all times, as does Joanne at Scott Creek. Our horses all arrived looking well. Clean, groomed and with all feet in good order. I would recommend any of them.So far we have brought in six from various states and have been happy with all of them.We would definately import again if ( no, make that when lol) we find something else that we would like to add to our herd, and depending on where it is based, would use any of these named centres again.


Well said.


----------



## Joanne (Dec 11, 2011)

As a breeder that has shipped horses to both Europe and Australia over the last 19 years, including to both locations within the last year, I read all these posts with great interest. One of my foals is due to clear quarantine in Australia this week. I appreciate your bringing this problem to all of our attention.

Whether shipping within the US or overseas we have searched for both transporters as well as quarantine stations that take excellent care of our minis. I always seek out information on how my horse looks on arrival from the new owner. I am also always in contact with both the transporter as well as the quarantine station until they are at their new home. I do not feel my responsibility stops when they are put on a transport.

Excellent communication is important throughout the process. I keep my client informed if I hear anything and hope and encourage them to do the same. These are live animals and they are precious to me. My horses have been bred and birthed here and I have a personal love with them.

Like other breeders have mentioned, sometimes our clients have a preference of who they want to use, and though we may offer an opinion, we have to agree to their wishes. Having said that I make it clear to my clients that if the transport they choose arrives and is an unsafe rust bucket, I will not be loading my horse onto that transport. Same goes if the driver appears to have any problems.

Quarantine station charge a significant amount of money which adds greatly to my clients purchase price. I expect that I will be able to be in contact with that facility and that they will respond. I also make myself available to them should they have any questions about my horse day or night. They have both my landline and my cell number before the horse arrives at their facility and I expect the same from them in return.

It is vital that all of us know which facility is a problem so that we all know to avoid them. As you are reluctant to publically post their name, I hope you will PM me. The other two facilities in Texas (EZ 2 Spot and Oasis), I have either used or came with great references. Joanne at Scott Creek in Oregon we have used very successfully too.

It is important that not all quarantine facilities in Texas take the hit for the bad facility, and that we know which one we will not send our horses to and can help the new international owners make the right choice to intrust their horses to.


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

Joanne said:


> Like other breeders have mentioned, sometimes our clients have a preference of who they want to use, and though we may offer an opinion, we have to agree to their wishes. Having said that I make it clear to my clients that if the transport they choose arrives and is an unsafe rust bucket, I will not be loading my horse onto that transport. Same goes if the driver appears to have any problems.


Joanne -

I used to think this way as well. Now, after this horrible experience, I do NOT. There are simply people that I will not allow MY horses to travel with or be handled by. If that costs me a sale, then so be it. Only I can act in my animals best interest and speak for them. The cheapest alternative is often the most costly in many ways - this one may well have cost my mare her life. My only wish is that for the 27 people who have contacted me (and ALL named the same person), you share your experience so that we can prevent other needless harm to animals. Only then can we END this persons destructive nature and put the business back in the hands of people who REALLY care about the animals.


----------



## alongman (Dec 11, 2011)

I am adding the contact information for the USDA. If you have had a bad experience, PLEASE PLEASE PLEASE contact them.

Mailing Address:

USDA/APHIS/AC

2150 Centre Ave.

Building B, Mailstop 3W11

Fort Collins, CO 80526-8117

E-mail: [email protected]

Phone: (970) 494-7478

Fax: (970) 494-7461


----------



## valshingle (Dec 11, 2011)

Living here in TX, I am familiar with most of the quarantine facilities. I highly recommend Oasis, from personal experience. I would also recommend EZ 2 Spot from references I've received. Period.

Now, y'all can read between the lines,


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone, please email me the facility. We haven't shipped anyone overseas but sure don't want to make that mistake.

Our Vet is now a quarantine station, but just recently.


----------



## valshingle (Dec 11, 2011)

Lucy - sent you a PM


----------



## mydaddysjag (Dec 11, 2011)

Where can I find a list of quarantine stations in texas. Im sure that with that list, I can read between the lines without anyone needing to name anything.


----------



## Joanne (Dec 11, 2011)

The USDA in Texas should be the one notified, and the veterinarian that signed off on the quarantine's shipment should be contacted too. His license is on the line.

Adam, I agree that knowing this information if a buyer wanted me to use this quarantine station I would loose the sale rather than agree to it. My horses mean too much to me.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Dec 11, 2011)

Someone posted the address of the USDA/APHIS office in Ft Collins. That is the address for the Animal Care branch . Animal Care does not handle import /export of horses. You need to contact USDA/APHIS/Veterinary Services. They would inspect quarantine farms and the approval of international health certificates.

If the horses shipped from Texas then a good place to start is to contact USDA/APHIS/Veterinary Services office in Austin , Texas.

USDA APHIS Veterinary Services

903 San Jacinto

Austin, Texas 78701

512-383-2400

512-383-2411 ( Export )

Elizabeth Pannill, DVM


----------



## Make A Wish Miniatures (Dec 11, 2011)

It has been quite a few years,but When I had three mares quarantined at EZ to spot before they went to Norway,i visited the mares to check on them . All the horses were well fed and in clean stalls with clean water. You should not have to check on your horses in Quarantine facilities, but maybe it is not a bad idea. I know it is not always possible but maybe if facilities had some spot checks by the horse owners they would clean up their act.


----------



## Joanne (Dec 11, 2011)

Thank you Elizabeth for posting this. I have spent the last half hour trying to find this information to post it. Yea!!!

Is there an email available for them?


----------



## Belinda (Dec 11, 2011)

Please PM me the name of the facility as I have a couple that are getting ready for shipment.


----------



## Elizabeth Pannill (Dec 11, 2011)

email address for Veterinary Services in Texas

[email protected]

email address for the Export office is

[email protected]

Elizabeth Pannill DVM


----------



## StarRidgeAcres (Dec 11, 2011)

Is the facility in question also known to have miniatures of their own that they sell?


----------



## valshingle (Dec 11, 2011)

There are at least two quarantine facilities in TX that breed miniatures that they sell. One of them, Oasis, I have had a very good experience with and have seen their facilities personally. Oasis' facilities are immaculate.


----------



## HGFarm (Dec 11, 2011)

Can someone please PM me with who this is? I, and others, would like to know so we don't use them.


----------



## Maple Hollow Farm (Dec 11, 2011)

I would also like pm'd who this is as we have had a few international inquiries and want to know where not to let our horses go!!!


----------



## Barbie (Dec 12, 2011)

What an awful thing. Sounds like there should certainly be more inspections on quarantine facilities.

Would someone please PM me the name of the quarantine facility. I've only sold one horse overseas, but never know when another might go.

Thanks,

Barbie


----------



## Farina (Dec 12, 2011)

Could please PM me someone with the name of the bad person?

If the horses are shipped with Oasis, did they arrive in great condition or are they exhausted because of the flight? We are seriously thinking of importing a mare I felt in love with 6 months ago but I wouldn't ike to let her suffer just because of importing her...


----------



## highlandhorses (Dec 12, 2011)

As an overseas buyer I know who nervous one can get over quarantine. You search a long time for that horses. Once you have found and you come to an agreement with the breeder you are already madly in love with that tiny horses you mostly have never seen in real. It comes all down to trust. And the one person you should trust the most is your quarantine station. We always use the station of Marion Maschke, Oasis. And i have to say, yes there are very good quarantine stations. Mrs Maschke always took very good care of our horses. With her German precision she does exactly what you want, providing a good and save house for a month. Preparing the horses for a long travel. Our horses were never exhousted. The come out relaxed because they are well taken care of and in comfortable crates. It's is a good thing that we trust her so much with our horses that if she would ever advise me to not make a particular horse fligh i would imidiatly go with her advise. To be honest, if we had to buy a horses and it good not go to a quarantine like marion's the purchase would be off. We like to have a lot of pictures from the horses when they are in quarantine. And it is always great when we receive them. Maybe it wood be good to mention the name of realy bad stations, that way they will put them selves out of busines.


----------



## shelia (Dec 12, 2011)

Could someone pm me with the name of the company. I thought I had it narrowed down, but now I am not sure. I have lots of mini friends who do not read these forums and would need this info.

Thank all of you who have mentioned the one who give great service. That is very helpfull also.


----------



## heartkranch (Dec 12, 2011)

My first oversea shipment was bad. The was sent in great condition, horse landed in LUX with a viral infection, and a TON of lice, and completely sick.

I almost didn't want to leave the horse there seeing the minis. I will not being using them ever again. And I bet its the same shipment because my horse was shipped with minis!! It landed on november 17th in Lux.

We all tried calling the owner of the quarantine with no answer, called Austin. To report a quarantine case I have the email of the lady that works for the state that handles quarantine problems. She has been helpful. PM my for the ladies email. They are looking into the quarantine facilty.


----------



## WJS (Dec 12, 2011)

Please PM me if you have any questions.

thank you


----------



## bellmills (Dec 12, 2011)

I 'am from Belgium and has imported several horses this year and in the past . I'am always used Oasisminiatures . NEVER had problemes with Marion . She always mails me when the horses arrived at her place directly. She send me always pictures of the horses She do the paperwork of AMHA and AMHR ,so you received the AMHA and AMHR papers home on your name so they can't be lost.She always mails me to aske me if she must clip the horse or not.The horses always arrived clean and in good condition . My last

import was on 5 november 2011. Bought the horse on 1 september 2011 The shipper piched her up on 17 september2011 Horse was at Oasisminiatures on 17 September 2011 and on 5 november the horse was home.


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 12, 2011)

Could someone PM me the person. apparently, I am not to bright today and couldn't work out the hint. LOL


----------



## heartkranch (Dec 12, 2011)

clean your inbox and I will tell ya


----------



## dreaminmini (Dec 12, 2011)

Done.



Didn't realize I had so many messages still stored. LOL


----------



## Belinda (Dec 12, 2011)

Thanks for all the replys. However I am trying to find out if the horse that left me at Nationals and went to the PLACE NAMED !!! Has made it to France , this makes me sick..


----------



## alongman (Dec 12, 2011)

Good luck Belinda - I hope that you took TONS of pictures of the horse before it left your care.


----------



## Belinda (Dec 12, 2011)

I talked to the lady where the horse went , Lucky he arrived in the most excellent shape she said, She was at A Nationals herself so saw him when he was taken by the company to quarantine.. All was good , so sounds like she was lucky , although I must say this is the first I have heard so much about this place .. Such a shame..


----------



## Riverdance (Dec 12, 2011)

alongman said:


> Joanne -
> 
> I used to think this way as well. Now, after this horrible experience, I do NOT. There are simply people that I will not allow MY horses to travel with or be handled by. If that costs me a sale, then so be it. Only I can act in my animals best interest and speak for them. The cheapest alternative is often the most costly in many ways - this one may well have cost my mare her life. My only wish is that for the 27 people who have contacted me (and ALL named the same person), you share your experience so that we can prevent other needless harm to animals. Only then can we END this persons destructive nature and put the business back in the hands of people who REALLY care about the animals.






:ThumbUp



:yeah


----------



## FSGemstoneMiniatures (Dec 13, 2011)

Hi everyone,

I'm also from Belgium and I have used several quarantaine stations over the past years. Now, I think which quarantaine station this post is about and it's the one I used most recently. Now, I have the feeling that only 1 side of the story is being told here.

I purchased a mare at the double diamond sale in Octobre 2010 and she was shipped to the quarantaine in Texas. She had been bred late in the year, so she wasn't confirmed yet. We had her checked at the quarantaine and unfortunately she wasn't in foal. Because we wanted her to be bred in the US, we asked S. if it would be possible to let her stay during the winter. This wasn't a problem at all and she asked a very fair boarding price. Hence, the mare stayed with her from Octobre 2010 till March 2011. During this period, we didn't have any problems whatsoever! She always responded immediately when we had any questions and sent photos when we wanted. In March we received the following photo:






In my opinion, this doesn't look like a mare that hasn't been taken care for during the winter.

Late in March we had her transported to the farm which stallion we had selected for her. All the arrangements were made by quarantaine and again everything went smoothly: no problems with payments, timing. She made sure that the owner of the stallion had all the necessary info like vacination dates, farrier etc..

She was bred, after the first breeding confirmed in foal and stayed at the farm until it was safe for her to be transported. She went back to the quarantaine, and all the arrangements were made for her transport to Europe. And again: no problems. We received photos of her at the airport and in the container with plenty of water and hay. She arrived in Luxembourg in perfect condition! We even received some foal blankets as a gift, because I had mentioned that it was so hard to find quality miniature foal blankets around here.

It's hard for me to believe all these bad stories are about the same person. Based on my experience, I would definitely make use of her facility again and even recommend her to others.



SampleMM said:


> This is absolutely unacceptable! I think we should know which quarantine service in order to avoid using them. I sold a bred mare to a wonderful man in Belgium and the horse was in great shape. I received photos of her during her 30 day quarantine and also photos when she arrived at her new home. I'm sorry that you and others had such a rotten experience. I would be most interested in finding out which quarantine these horses were at. As a breeder, I want nothing but the best for my horses and clients.


This man is a good friend of ours and if I remember correctly he worked with quarantaine to transport this mare. He has worked with her a couple of times already and never had any problems.

I'm really sorry for the persons that had such a terrible experience, but I felt I needed to share mine.

Eva


----------



## Minis-von-der-Niersquelle (Dec 13, 2011)

Hello,

We are from Germany and have importet horses this year via Marion.

I can only confirm that everything went fine. The QT was great. I have seen it with my own eyes.... everything worked out very fine.

If we will import horses again OASIS would be our choise!

All the best in the hobby,

Matt


----------



## heartkranch (Dec 13, 2011)

The op's and my horses were all the same shipment and same plan. You saw her pictures! Do I need to post pictures of the yearling with all the lice on her? The vet bills showing the horse had a viral infection. As soon as the people got the horse she was coughing.


----------



## alongman (Dec 13, 2011)

I had the pleasure of speaking with Dr. Collins of the USDA export office today - she is sending me direct contact information "for someone higher up" who will be handling the investigation, etc... for any people who have utilized the facility in question who may have concerns. I was informed that "all matters of animal neglect that could possibly affect international trade" are heavily investigated including the welfare of ALL animals at the facility (and other facilities operated by the owner). I will post that information as soon as I have it. I did speak with the Sheriff again and they reported "a large amount of severely thin horses" and were unable to identify my mare as they were not able to enter the property.


----------



## valshingle (Dec 13, 2011)

Adam -

I am so sorry for what you are going through. I can't imagine how frustrating it must be to be so far away from your mare. Did the Sherrif say they had reported neglect/abuse after seeing the severely thin horses? I would think that observation would give them the legal authority to enter the property in order to investigate.

I wish there was something I could do to help you...


----------



## ohmt (Dec 13, 2011)

Adam-i am also very sorry. Thank you for your message, I am using my phone so can not send one back, but I wanted you to know that I appreciate it. I hope you get your mare back very soon.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 13, 2011)

alongman said:


> I had the pleasure of speaking with Dr. Collins of the USDA export office today - she is sending me direct contact information "for someone higher up" who will be handling the investigation, etc... for any people who have utilized the facility in question who may have concerns. I was informed that "all matters of animal neglect that could possibly affect international trade" are heavily investigated including the welfare of ALL animals at the facility (and other facilities operated by the owner). I will post that information as soon as I have it. I did speak with the Sheriff again and they reported "a large amount of severely thin horses" and were unable to identify my mare as they were not able to enter the property.


If you need to pull her out and need a place to put her for a while she is more than welcome to stay with us. We are right here in Fort Worth.


----------



## shadelady (Dec 13, 2011)

I am pleased to hear that some sort of investigation is now under way.I hope that everyone concerned will be passing on all information to the authorities and that this whole mess will reach a satisfactory conclusion. My fear is that it is sounding as though things could be a lot worse than first thought. Adam, I sincerely hope that your mare is one of those found there and that she is ok.


----------



## WJS (Dec 13, 2011)

Minis-von-der-Niersquelle said:


> Hello,
> 
> We are from Germany and have importet horses this year via Marion.
> 
> ...


Hello, Oasis are not in question, I have had excellant service from Oasis and the horse arrived in lovely condition, only wish I had used them this time.

with kind regards


----------



## Sarah-Jane (Dec 13, 2011)

I would Just like to add a little information to this forum. What has been written on this forum is brave and courageous of people to share stories of abuse neglect and disrespect to these horses..I am sure that most people have a pretty good idea who it is but LET US BE IN NO DOUBT AS TO WHAT IS GOING ON HERE AT SHORT VIEW QUARANTINE IN TEXAS IN THE USA.. unfortunately i was witness to these horses that came into England Prestwick on the last shipment. I was witness to the neglect and abuse.

I have over the last few weeks seen enough pictures and heard enough stories of horses that have been quarantined at the above to give anyone nightmares. if we all just sit back it will continue to happen.

My last import was through oasis and I would highly recommend them and they would always be my choice..my mini came of the plane bright eyed and bushy tailed. everyone who has used Oasis has said he same.

.


----------



## alongman (Dec 13, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


> If you need to pull her out and need a place to put her for a while she is more than welcome to stay with us. We are right here in Fort Worth.


Thank you so much.... I sent you a PM.


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 13, 2011)

alongman said:


> Thank you so much.... I sent you a PM.


----------



## valshingle (Dec 13, 2011)

Field-of-Dreams said:


>


Lucy - let me know if you need help


----------



## Field-of-Dreams (Dec 13, 2011)

valshingle said:


> Lucy - let me know if you need help


I will for sure. Plus if she really needs help our vets are marvelous!


----------



## buckonranch (Dec 13, 2011)

I do not post on the forum often, if I am not qualified to give advice on a subject, I don’t. Here is my… Bla.. Bla.. Bla.. on my experience with exporting.. take what you want… leave the rest….

We have exported since 2004. My answer to the quarantine dilemma is…this.. I now include quarantine in my prices… at the quarantine facility of MY CHOICE. I am the client with the quarantine facility.. they answer to me… I can call and check,, stop in and look.. I am paying for it. When it comes to caring for horses no one does it like mamma… I am telling you.. a big majority of people in this world do not see your little sweethearts as precious little horses… They are no more than livestock like cattle, sheep, horses, pigs.. TRANSPORTING ANIMALS IS JUST ANOTHER WAY TO MAKE A LIVING… In every country there are people who are no responsible to care for horses.. they just want to have them.

When the export horse is sold it does not go to the new owner.. a trucker picks up horse for a 2 day ride to Texas to quarantine who is responsible for their care for the next 45 days.. I have experienced different practices on the care of animals, just from the North to the South in this country. The geographics are like day and night… Northern horses coats are always heavier, horses quarantine in hotter temperatures, I know the heat has a physical effect on their heart rates and respitory, the hay in the south is a different type of grasses, and usually shipped in from other states. The same feed and grains products are not readily available, water is not the same tasting.. the insect problems are year round. The south has fungus issues we have never experienced. What is thought of as good care by some facilities… is what is easy, or ecomonical for them. REMEMBER…..Quarantine is a business and its all about trying to make it affordable for you the buyer. … so where will they cut to make a profit to stay in business.. I suppose they could put more horses in the crates??? I thought 8 was the limit on minis, .

Imagine a foal, its just been weaned, The stress of being shipped 1000 miles being on a trailer for days, going into a warm climate with a full winter coat. Arrives at quarantine, he is now put in a group of other foals(from all over the country) mares, geldings….who ever is in their quarantine group.. The foal has no food that is common to him, no herd companions,. Foals at 4-5 months are struggling to depend on his own immune system, at the same time he is housed with other foals with weakened immune systems. The foal is body clipped which can be a event, to make another trailer ride to airport, spends the night and is crated to be loaded on the plane. I know it is a hassle for food and water in the crates.. I am not sure pails are allowed in crates?? If a groom is attending which they should be , attempting to offer water should be their job…. The foal is arriving at port of entry from 70F in Texas to 30F in Europe Now foal needs to start its journey to its new home.. many buyers do not pick the horse up at import..a trucker is hired to pick up the horse, which could be a cube van, or a truck of some kind with a box on the back.. no featherlites, or air ride transports….. the ride could be 10 hours or more. I do not know if new trucker provides feed??? When he arrives at his new home there could be snow on the ground.. if the buyers are new people they probably do not have a rug.. now that colt is body clipped, even in a rug.. he will struggle to maintain its body temperature… there is no hair on the legs. I would have to wonder at this point… Is he dead yet???

I want to stress again….. … Not all people and countries view horses as pampered pets, Not all countries, have acreage, available feed, fencing, buildings, shelters or knowledge in caring for horses..

I know how fun and exciting is has been to sell international… In our own country I have always checked out buyers history…. but international I am guilty,,,, I never have checked buyers from other countries until recently.. American mini breeders need to take a lesson from dog breeders who make the new buyer fill out a questionaires ….. and ask those questions of new buyers. On the behalf of the animal we need to stop assuming everyone will give care.

International buyers, Once your new horse arrives in import it still has a long journey to its new home… Please buyers.. do not let just any person with a truck take your horse across Europe.. Get references, know who you are trusting with your expensive purchase. …If the seller in America wants you to find your own quarantine and make arrangements.. check with people who have had experiences with export. I mean done it more than once… to your country There are many excellent breeders in Europe now…. who knows….maybe someone will have a horse for you that is already in Europe/Down Under .. This idea that If it is not born in America it is not true AMERICAN HORSE… is not logical thinking.. I know of European breeders that are producing outstanding American Miniature Horses.. whether they were born in America or not. These horse’s parents are registered American. I was born in American, but if asked my nationality I would say…..GERMAN!!!

One last comment on releasing the name of the quarantine that a international buyer feels didnt provide good service... I am happy you have had some positive experience with quarantine... If you feel this facility wronged you…sir, Give these OTHER quarantine names out to everyone you know. Best way to get back at the facility is in their wallet.

THREE QUARANTINE FACILITIES HAVE BEEN GIVEN HIGH RECOMMENDATION ON THIS FORUM TO PASS ON TO BUYERS… USE THESE NAMES, IF AND WHEN SOMEONE BUYS A HORSE FROM YOU… I have been told of disappointments from International buyers before on certain quarantine facilities, but they have placed other horses at the same place again, why?? I see no benefit on giving out this persons name.. I know buyers I would not sell horse to because of their lack of care.. should we post their names too???? Doesnt everyone have the right to know????? C'mon now!!!!! People crave negative attention, don’t feed them…

I also would recommend these same Quarantine Facilities mentioned in the above feeds. Would I guarantee they wont make mistakes.. heck no.. only mamma is the perfect care giver for her own horses, but they have had alot of success stories.. One quarantine is North Texas, one is more South TX , one is North West these names are all you need to pass on to buyers..

Joanne Ross www.scottcreek.com]

Marion Masche www.oasisminis.com

Diane and Terry Nielson www.ez2spotranch.com

I would not want to discourage International buyers, if the quarantine facility is making International buyers afraid to buy, (I understand, its made me afraid of selling) ….we need to work together to fix the problems. Have a Happy Holiday.. Angie/buckonranch


----------



## valshingle (Dec 13, 2011)

It is named in a previous post.


----------



## Sandy B (Dec 13, 2011)

I am really surprised at the SV Export being the one everyone is agreeing on having bad experiences with. She works with so many of the sales and so many of the bigger sellers that I am shocked that the care while in her hands are this bad. For someone who supposedly loves these animals it sickens me to hear this. Why would AMHA continue to support her as an official export? Is this also the same facility that has the thin & dead horses mentioned in previous posts?


----------



## 2minis4us (Dec 14, 2011)

Will someone please PM me, who is SV export ?	Thanks.


----------



## heartkranch (Dec 14, 2011)

2minis4us said:


> Will someone please PM me, who is SV export ? Thanks.


Shortview export in whitesboro Texas..


----------



## sfmini (Dec 14, 2011)

Sandy, AMHA does not designate anyone as the official anything, she pays a sponsorship fee to be called that and no other qualifications are needed.

I imagine this will be looked at further, but as in a court of law, innocent until PROVEN guilty prevails in this country and they will proceed with caution if they do anything at all. AMHA stays out of private civil matters which is what this is and deals only with business related directly to AMHA.

Please note that I am in no way speaking officially for AMHA but just from my past knowledge as a six year member of the Board of Directors. Take it as you wish.


----------



## Peppy_Allie (Dec 14, 2011)

We used "a" quarantine when we bought our horse in the states. She were in quarantine for 1,5 months and were shipped to Luxemborug on the 16th of November this year.

We drove from north Sweden to pick her up, it's a long journey and we were gone for a week. When we arrived at the airport in Luxembourg the horse had been resting for 1 day before we started our journey but she seemed tierd and sluggish. She were thin. One of the first thing we heard from the horse was coughing, because she had traveled long and had been inside all day we thought it was allergies from shavings/hay.. We also found yellowish spots on her which we assumed were eggs from flys or seeds from trees. We begun our journey back home to Sweden.

When we got home her condition was worse, the coughing escalated and she started to cough up lumps. We took the veterinary out for an exam and she said that this was the worst case of lice she had ever seen, she had a viral infection and also worms. So we started er treatment.

I was furious, I tried to get a hold of quarantine but she didn't answer. She who we bought her from in he US also tried calling but no answer. So 10 days of penicillin and she's OK and were still trying to get rid of the lice.

According to USDA no horse with external or internal parasites are not allowed to travel outside the states. This is a crime and I have never in my life felt so bad over something as I did this. I feel like a bad petowner and I would do anything for my beloved horse. I will post pictures later!

/ Sandra


----------

